# uTorrent disconnecting my internet connection



## onehp1 (Apr 28, 2009)

Using XP, Netgear FVS318 router, and Speedstream modem. At a peak of a torrent download, my internet connection breaks and I will get a network error "A network cable is unplugged" which turns into "Acquiring network address". The network disconnects on its own. Though it shows that my computer is still receiving signals from the router, I can't connect to anything. After many trial and error, I find that resetting my router and it finding the connection type fixed the problem. I had many incidents of this in the past and I had enough. How should I remove the problem completely?

Thanks!


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 28, 2009)

To fix the problem completely... remove utorrent. Most ISP are blocking/capping your internet connection. If it only happens when downloading torrents, I would say it had something to do with your ISP and not harware related


----------



## onehp1 (Apr 28, 2009)

Not just uTorrent. This happened to me when I was playing Warhammer Online two times, but with other online games, no problems


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 28, 2009)

Call your ISP and say my internet is going in and out.

Also try lowering your upload with your torrent.


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 28, 2009)

Ok... If it happens while you are doing other things online... call your ISP ... first. does it happen when you are just surfing the internet? webpages, e-mail, etc, etc ?


----------



## onehp1 (Apr 28, 2009)

AT&T wasn't much of a help. All they suggested was to replace my router and modem with their products.

The disconnections never happen when I surf the web


----------



## Wile E (Apr 28, 2009)

Throttle your upload and download in uTorrent. I bet you are bombing out your router or modem with too many concurrent connections.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 28, 2009)

Torrents tend to flood routers to a point the router starts dropping packets.  The only way to really fix it is to get a better router that can handle more packets simultaneously.


----------



## Asylum (Apr 28, 2009)

Do you run nvidia network controll? I had a problem with my utorrent crashing out while downloading and it was the nvidia network driver...I uninstalled both then reinstalled utorrent and everythings fine now!!


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 28, 2009)

Try disabling DHT too. (and like others said limit upload to ~80% of max, global connections to something under 200)


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 28, 2009)

The computer complaining about the network cable being unplugged is a classic sign of your router freaking out due to too much traffic.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 28, 2009)

try set net.max_halfopen to 4 that's recommanded for Kaspersky users


----------



## onehp1 (Apr 28, 2009)

I'll try uninstalling the nvidia network controller. How do I check if I have it and how to uninstall its drivers?


----------



## AsRock (Apr 28, 2009)

Not sure if some one else has said it but try lowering the number of connections as to many will take down your internet.


----------



## Asylum (Apr 28, 2009)

onehp1 said:


> I'll try uninstalling the nvidia network controller. How do I check if I have it and how to uninstall its drivers?



Just go to controll panel and uninstall programs and look for nvidia network drivers and uninstall those only!!
if thats not it its your router!!


----------

